# 1971 Lemon Peeler - Deep Cleaned & Finished!



## bikemonkey (Nov 23, 2018)

Deep cleaned including OA bath. Owner brought it to me in Sept - finished it on Thanksgiving Day and it's leaving the shop this morning.

The devil is in the details here.


----------



## anders1 (Nov 23, 2018)

Very cool!


----------



## modelcarjedi (Nov 23, 2018)

Beautiful bike! Great pictures too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

